# How much was the most expensive yarn you bought?



## horsewoofie (Apr 10, 2011)

It was slow at work today, so I killed time looking at yarn websites. I about fainted when I saw yarn for $65 a skein. Most I've ever paid was $6 on sale and I usually find sale acrylic yarn for between $2 and $4 a skein. (Bought 30 balls of Sugar & Spice cotton yarn for $1 each at Michael's not too long ago.)
So that made me wonder...just how good is expensive yarn. Is it really worth the money for kid cashmere or possum blend or yak yarn? Or even $20 for wool?


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

When I did the christening set for my niece's baby I paid $160 for the cashmere/silk blend that I used. And yes, it was really worth the money. The set was lace, done on fine needles and the shawl was very large. Having a yarn that was really easy on my hands was wonderful, having the pieces be so soft and with a bit of a halo and shine made the set truly spectacular and I know it will last for a long, long, long time.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

GULP ... I have purchased some pricy yarns in my day and am waiting on an order this week, but I don't think I have ever seen $160. yarn. Surely that was the whole outfit, not per skein.....

Most I have paid is about $15.00- $20.00 for 50 gm., but I have my eye on some that runs about $60. and just have not talked myself into it yet. The yarn I purchased was definitely worth it, but I can't afford to do large projects at those prices. Weaving helps an expensive yarn go a long way, so this is how I usually use them, or as trim for a knit piece. 

Right now I have a skein that is all real feathers twisted on a thin yarn. I think I will make detachable cuffs and collar of some kind. I have perfect yarn to match feathers, but am scared to do it because I don't know how to care for the feathers. No label for care instructions. Any ideas?


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Somewhere I have instructions for caring for feathers but I'll have to look for them. It'll probably be tomorrow before I can post them

The yarn was $40 for 50 gram hank...after my discount.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Once upon a time ... maybe a dozen years ago ... I gave in and bought a skein of yarn online. It's half silk and half Tencel, about 350 yds. I paid about $25, if I remember correctly.

That was my _only_ online yarn purchase. I don't count the dozen balls of Speed-Cro-Sheen crochet thread. I don't think I'll buy unknown yarn ever again. I like it, but ... I've knit half of it up a few times and ripped it each time. I have yet to find the right project for it.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

The most I've ever paid was $7.95 per skein (plus shipping) for some mohair. Pricey for me, but at the time I was entranced by the thought of knitting a pullover for my husband. The idea fizzled when I saw the yarn (too much fuzz) and I ended up donating it.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I just bought some beautiful yarn. $16.00 per hank @ 50 gm. I bought 10 for a vest I am attempting to make ... FOR ME! I got a discount that would bring the cost to $12.00 per hank. It's wonderful to work with!


----------



## dianeoney (Mar 6, 2011)

http://www.paradisefibers.net/Jacques-Cartier-Vicuna-Yarn-p/478444.htm hows this for expensive yarn.....saw it while I was browsing!!!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

I think my friend who spins and I will be rethinking our plan for cashmere goats. I wonder where we can buy a couple Vicuna?


----------



## JHood (May 3, 2011)

OMG! My husband would kill me if I paid that much for yarn. I bet it would be wonderful to knit with. Maybe one day after I have used up all my stash.


----------



## muppet (Mar 24, 2011)

Well Ma, when you buy a couple of Vicuna, make sure they are a breading pair and we will buy the wool from you I was just about to say it must be gold plated, and lo and behold-----It is!!


----------



## muppet (Mar 24, 2011)

Well Ma, when you buy a couple of Vicuna, make sure they are a breading pair and we will buy the wool from you I was just about to say it must be gold plated, and lo and behold-----It is!!


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

The most expensive yarn I can recall buying Madeline Tosh sock yarn. It is hand dyed and feels wonderful to knit with. I paid over $20 per skein for it. Made one of my sisters a beautiful pair of socks with the Coriolis Sock pattern. It was my first pair of socks and a gift for sister, so had to be great. It is and she loves wearing them.
Just don't know why they would want to shear that beautiful little creature. Doesn't look like it has enough hair to share. Wonder if I could put a dog mask on it and take it home? :lol: :lol:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've never bought really expensive yarn. I buy a lot of discontinued Jaegar and Rowan from Ebay. I think I get a bargain. I know that when I knit with these yarns it's paradise. I can't imagine knitting with yarns as expensive as those that have been mentioned. I bet it's brilliant. However, I don't think I could justify thet amount on my hobby. I'd be a bit nervous that what I knit with it didn't fit. It must be great tough. I've just thought...I bet we wouldn't have stashes of these yarns lying around the house hahaha


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

The most expensive yarn I ever bought was a "cottage" yarn, made with silk, wool, and cotton. It had skull beads all the way through it. That was 7 years ago and the yarn was $79. It made the best scarf ever for my son. 

And today I just got in some Fiesta Boomerang yarn that I ordered. Usually $28 a skein, but with discounts it was $21 a skein. 

I don't always look at a price for yarn. If it is what I am looking for, or hard to find, I get it. 

The Fiesta is for a scarf for my daughters mother in law. She loves muted colors. I found a tan, brown and gray yarn that will go perfect with the elephant pin I got her.


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

6.99 a skein for some really nice yarn from knitpicks. My first yarn from somewhere other then a craft store. Very nice yarn....I love working with it.


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow! I went to Webs for the first time last week and was just amazed at some of the prices. Of course the yarns were beautiful colors and textures. I did quite well on the $2 "odd lots" shelf in the corner.


----------



## fiddlerbird555 (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm one of the people who buys pricy yarn. As slow as I knit (and as little time as I have for it) it's not breaking the bank, and I count it as part of my personal entertainment budget. I've done a relatively large portion of my knitting on $20/skein hand-painted superwash wool. There's also this big alpaca show in town. To date the most expensive was the $60 paco-vicuña skein. Problem is, I'm a afraid to make something not-worthy enough.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

fiddlerbird555 said:


> Problem is, I'm a afraid to make something not-worthy enough.


And _that_'s why the few pricy yarns I've bought are lingering unknit in a see-through plastic container. They're waiting for just the right pattern to come along.


----------



## blorchak (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh my! Had to do a double take at the price, and then the shock had me reading the description as "camel eye lid lashes".
he, he, he. I certainly would like to touch this yarn, but I don't think the most expensive yarn I bought was $12 for a 6 oz hank. I did find a pattern that I wound up nixing when I saw the yarn cost $70 a skein. When I'm sipping champaign in the French Riveria, maybe I'll pick up a skein or two of this yarn, but don't anyone hold your breath on any of those events taking place.



dianeoney said:


> http://www.paradisefibers.net/Jacques-Cartier-Vicuna-Yarn-p/478444.htm hows this for expensive yarn.....saw it while I was browsing!!!


----------



## nuttyknitter (Mar 11, 2011)

Let's just say my husband doesn't know the Green Sweater only cost $400.


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

WOW!!!!


----------



## user12428 (Mar 20, 2011)

Try getting an idea from a book by Judith Durant "Luxury Yarn One-Skein Wonders". It has lots of different patterns from accessories to gifts that are made from just one skein. The introduction is all about buying just one skein of a yarn that you want but can only afford one skein.....seems like she is describing all of us.

D from Florida


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

I didn't buy this yarn - it was a Christmas gift from my daughter. It's qiviut or qiviuk yarn made from Canadian Arctic muskox fur. $90.80 per 1 oz. at Windy Valley Muskox Co. She gave me two skeins for Christmas 2009 and it still sits waiting for me to knit it up.

Isn't it strange, I buy yarn sometimes for $1.00 per skein and can't wait to make something, but I'm afraid to work with the really expensive stuff.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

DorisT said:


> I didn't buy this yarn - it was a Christmas gift from my daughter. It's qiviut or qiviuk yarn made from Canadian Arctic muskox fur. $90.80 per 1 oz. at Windy Valley Muskox Co. She gave me two skeins for Christmas 2009 and it still sits waiting for me to knit it up.
> 
> Isn't it strange, I buy yarn sometimes for $1.00 per skein and can't wait to make something, but I'm afraid to work with the really expensive stuff.


It may seem 'strange' behaviour, but you're far from alone doing it.


----------



## stardeer (Feb 4, 2011)

Where did you find the yarn made with feathers? i have a project in mind that would be perfect for that sort of yarn.


----------



## carpetweaver (Feb 10, 2011)

Twenty, no THIRTY!!? years ago I did a craft show with my sister and an older woman picked up my fair isle sweater and told me "Honey, you knit so beautifully, it's a shame you used this cheap yarn" I never forgot that!


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

dianeoney said:


> http://www.paradisefibers.net/Jacques-Cartier-Vicuna-Yarn-p/478444.htm hows this for expensive yarn.....saw it while I was browsing!!!


OH MY !!!! There is nothing I plan on making that would make me pay that much :-o


----------



## Lainey2 (May 7, 2011)

Oh my gosh! I would have never thought a yarn would go for $300.00! Apparently I have led a very uninformed life!


----------



## Lainey2 (May 7, 2011)

sourcore said:


> Twenty, no THIRTY!!? years ago I did a craft show with my sister and an older woman picked up my fair isle sweater and told me "Honey, you knit so beautifully, it's a shame you used this cheap yarn" I never forgot that!


Wow - what a slap in the face to hear that! I wouldn't ever forget that either..my question, did you change the type of yarn you used?


----------



## simslyn (Apr 28, 2011)

Okay, I'll come clean. Once, while at Stitches West in the market, I succumbed to the peer pressure and paid $65 for one skein.

I still have it. I'm afaid to make anythinig, because nothing could be beautiful enough to be worthy of this yarn.

Intervention needed.
Lyn in NC


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow, and I feel guilty when I spend more than $2.99 on a skein. I can't even fathom spending $299.00. Holy Vicuna!!


----------



## Topsy (May 7, 2011)

After using acrylic yarns for 30 years, I recently have started using mostly natural fibers. So far the most I've paid was about $30.00/skein. I loved working with it and the scarf feels great around my neck. If I liked a yarn I would gladly pay more. To me it is definitely worth it (if I don't have to rob a bank to buy it!) Luckily I'm a slow knitter.
I do think the remark about it's a shame you use cheap yarn was rude. Some might argue that sometimes the truth hurts but I wouldn't want to be the one making the hurtful remark.


----------



## Topsy (May 7, 2011)

Go for it Lyn. Whatever you make will be beautiful because the yarn is. And you'll have the pleasure of working with it .


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

the ball of Noro that I am crocheting with at the moment cost me $24 for 1 ball. This is the most expensive I have ever bought but it is lovely yarn with beautiful colours.


----------



## ICE (May 4, 2011)

horsewoofie said:


> It was slow at work today, so I killed time looking at yarn websites. I about fainted when I saw yarn for $65 a skein. Most I've ever paid was $6 on sale and I usually find sale acrylic yarn for between $2 and $4 a skein. (Bought 30 balls of Sugar & Spice cotton yarn for $1 each at Michael's not too long ago.)
> So that made me wonder...just how good is expensive yarn. Is it really worth the money for kid cashmere or possum blend or yak yarn? Or even $20 for wool?


Yes, in most cases the price is worth it. At least for me it is. Knitting with acrylic yarn hurts my fingers and it rubs them sore! Same for 100% wool. I buy mostly the (washable wools) Lorna's Laces, Handmaiden, Madelinetosh, Schaefer and Artyarns. The baby blankets I knit in 100% 2 or 4 ply Cashmere from Hunt Valley Cashmere. With the "left over" yarns(only washables! LOL) I knit matching outfits for the girl's dolls and Barbies. All these yarns stay looking new after repeated washings. The colors do not fade even after years of "wash & wear" ,and the garments get passed around the family. The stitch definition is great and what's more NO pilling!
Besides it feels great in your hands.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

horsewoofie said:


> It was slow at work today, so I killed time looking at yarn websites. I about fainted when I saw yarn for $65 a skein. Most I've ever paid was $6 on sale and I usually find sale acrylic yarn for between $2 and $4 a skein. (Bought 30 balls of Sugar & Spice cotton yarn for $1 each at Michael's not too long ago.)
> So that made me wonder...just how good is expensive yarn. Is it really worth the money for kid cashmere or possum blend or yak yarn? Or even $20 for wool?


I do a lot of spinning of my own yarn and could easily charge that much for yarn due to the amount of work that goes into handspun yarn but never paid that much for yarn. That's why I make my own. But I have paid up to $6. an ounce for fiber to make yarn and that works up to about that much with labor added to the finished yarn.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

sourcore said:


> Twenty, no THIRTY!!? years ago I did a craft show with my sister and an older woman picked up my fair isle sweater and told me "Honey, you knit so beautifully, it's a shame you used this cheap yarn" I never forgot that!


What a rude remark, I'm sure it was painful. As a person whose budget does not allow the purchase of more expensive yarns I know how I would feel. On the bright side, at least you know that your knitting is wonderful, and the snobs can knit their own!


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

When I first starting knitting it was mostly out of necessity. I could make a sweater for my daughter or another family member for little of nothing. I made my parents a matching set of argyle sweaters. Mom's was a cardigan and dad's a pullover sleeveless vest. I think I might have had $5 in yarn at the time (we are talking about 30 years ago. I could knit myself a sweater then buy a couple yards of cotton material and make myself a skirt to match the colors and the whole outfit would maybe cost $3. I hadn't knitted for maybe 10 years when I started again. I was shocked at how expensive yarns had gotten. The "cheap yarns" like Red Heart and Caron were no longer cheap other than in their quality. The first sweater I made probably cost me about $95. I fast learned that it was not to save money that I now knit. It's because of the love of knitting. I made my husband a bathrobe using Homespun yarn. The bathrobe cost me about $75. I could have bought one cheaper, but I would not have gotten the satisfaction of seeing him curl up in the warmth of love that went into that creation. I was in Joann Fabrics last week picking up some craft supplies for the campground and decided to look at cotton material and a simple skirt pattern (I don't have a sewing machine and no room in the RV for one if I did) that I could sew by hand to make a skirt to match a sweater I'm dying to make myself. I was shocked at the price of the cotton I used to pay .99 cents for, not to mention the cost of patterns. I think I will still pursue this though. Nothing beats handmade.


----------



## carapetunia (Apr 24, 2011)

simslyn said:


> Okay, I'll come clean. Once, while at Stitches West in the market, I succumbed to the peer pressure and paid $65 for one skein.
> 
> I still have it. I'm afaid to make anythinig, because nothing could be beautiful enough to be worthy of this yarn.
> 
> ...


I think like most things we purchase we make decisions on how, when and where to spend a certain amount of money.

I have spent inordinate amounts of money on items such as Sea Island cotton from Georgia to name just one. But as in the case of the cotton which was to make wedding items, but it was only one skein and the purpose was very special. I got the idea when I read once that Queen Victoria had handkerchiefs made from the cotton and she also knitted and did needlework.

I never judge what others purchase either by color or fiber and never by cost. I am more likely to invest in more expensive wool, alpaca, cashmere for a project that will be worn and appreciated for a long time. But I would never knit a baby blanket in a fiber that came with instructions that said always handwash.

Each to his/her own I say and knit to give yourself pleasure not to meet the requirements of others.


----------



## Bety (Apr 6, 2011)

The most I spent on a skein of yarn was $20.00. I knit a scarf for our daughter-in-law, would of liked to make it a bit longer, but didn't want to put $40.00 into it.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

dianeoney said:


> http://www.paradisefibers.net/Jacques-Cartier-Vicuna-Yarn-p/478444.htm hows this for expensive yarn.....saw it while I was browsing!!!


Wow, are they ever inflating that fibers value! That stuff is NOT that rare or valuable! Honestly what some people won't believe...or ask others to believe. It costs more like $20.-$30 an ounce for that fiber and it goes a long way. I lucked onto a person with some for sale at $18. an ounce a while back and have still not spun up that fiber it is soooo nice and soft. hmmm, need to dig it out of stash...make something,off mumbling to selftoremember where Iputthat stuff...........


----------



## DrayWage (Apr 12, 2011)

I saw some silk rhapsody once and thought it was beautiful, but too expensive ($50 for 50 gr._. My husband bought it and I made a shawl, it is beautiful and so soft. I will keep it forever. Extravagant at the time, but I am so glad he got it. sg


----------



## andreality (Mar 28, 2011)

I want a Vicuna!! Wow, that is pricey..but on the other hand, I will pay good money for good or excellent yarn for a project. I've used many cheap yarns, like acrylic, and they just turn ugly after a few washings, also yardage that is cheap on the sale table at WalMart for $1 or $2 a yard, is just NOT worth it. Why spend your time and energy on a cheap material, only to have it fall apart or turn fuzzy pull apart??


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

Who would EVER pay $300 for one skein of yarn??


----------



## robinni (May 28, 2011)

$160!! Wow! Thanks for sharing... Now I will have absolutely no problem justifying the purchase of a $28 skein for a pair of socks: I'm really SAVING money.


----------



## Alana (Mar 27, 2011)

I just found Smiley's Yarns for the cheapest prices ever. They have wonderful yarns but the minimum order is fifty dollars and $12.95 shipping no matter the size of the order plus no returns. If you are certain what you are shopping for it is a great place to shop.Go to Smiley'Yarn.com


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

sourcore said:


> Twenty, no THIRTY!!? years ago I did a craft show with my sister and an older woman picked up my fair isle sweater and told me "Honey, you knit so beautifully, it's a shame you used this cheap yarn" I never forgot that!


What a rude thing to say. What kind of yarn were you using and do you still use it? I find the more I knit the more picky I get about the yarn I use. I don't think you have to look for really expensive yarn to make a nice project but I won't use something I don't like or have had a bad experience with either.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't buy expensive yarn.


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

The most expensive yarn I ever bought was a skein of silk with long pieces coming off the yarn. It knitted up in blocks of color and made a beautiful scarf...$55 for the skein.
Each time I wear it I get compliments...I love it!


----------



## faigiezipper (Apr 25, 2011)

I have paid $16.00 a skein, but I only needed 2 skeins. When you have a big project, and need a lot of skeins, it could be pricey. Was it worth it? Yes. The yarn is so beautiful and knit up so well. You just have to decide how much you want to pay for a finished item.


----------



## ICE (May 4, 2011)

andreality said:


> I want a Vicuna!! Wow, that is pricey..but on the other hand, I will pay good money for good or excellent yarn for a project. I've used many cheap yarns, like acrylic, and they just turn ugly after a few washings, also yardage that is cheap on the sale table at WalMart for $1 or $2 a yard, is just NOT worth it. Why spend your time and energy on a cheap material, only to have it fall apart or turn fuzzy pull apart??


Right on! I am with you. Why put effort in something that will not look after use, as it was intended when made? 
ps. when i have knitted Baby Blankies in Cashmere so soft, i always include:
1. some extra yarn
2. a small bottle of Kookaburra NO rinse delicate detergent
3. hints on HOW to wash and dry
4. a knitted baggie filled with lavender.
Now Artyyarns has a machine washable (delicate) cashmere that is equal to the 100% cashmere!


----------



## fiddlerbird555 (Apr 6, 2011)

andreality said:


> I want a Vicuna!! Wow, that is pricey..but on the other hand, I will pay good money for good or excellent yarn for a project. I've used many cheap yarns, like acrylic, and they just turn ugly after a few washings, also yardage that is cheap on the sale table at WalMart for $1 or $2 a yard, is just NOT worth it. Why spend your time and energy on a cheap material, only to have it fall apart or turn fuzzy pull apart??


That has not been my experience with cheap yarns. I've got a 30 year old sweater & a 35 year old afghan that still look mostly new, despite machine washing. They don't feel nearly as nice on the body or while knitting, but I've no complaint about durability. I've said I've bought pricy yarns, but I make the toys out of cheap stuff, because nobody is wearing them. (And dishcloths out of very cheap cotton, but I don't do anything fancy with them -- I only knit dishcloths to use).


----------



## grammyv (Feb 11, 2011)

$25+ for a skein of cashmere. I was knitting a ski hat for our son. This was for the lining. I didn't have to use the whole skein and the lining DIDN'T EVEN SHOW!
But it kept my loved one warm on the slopes and he loves it.
The pattern is a fun one: the purl bee - Whitney's 70's ski hat.(find it on the net) A real "retro" find! I recommend it!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

BethChaya said:


> Who would EVER pay $300 for one skein of yarn??


People with more dollars than sense?


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Oooooh sounds beautiful...you should definately post it.

Camilla



jbandsma said:


> When I did the christening set for my niece's baby I paid $160 for the cashmere/silk blend that I used. And yes, it was really worth the money. The set was lace, done on fine needles and the shawl was very large. Having a yarn that was really easy on my hands was wonderful, having the pieces be so soft and with a bit of a halo and shine made the set truly spectacular and I know it will last for a long, long, long time.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Oooooh sounds beautiful...you should definately post it.

Camilla



jbandsma said:


> When I did the christening set for my niece's baby I paid $160 for the cashmere/silk blend that I used. And yes, it was really worth the money. The set was lace, done on fine needles and the shawl was very large. Having a yarn that was really easy on my hands was wonderful, having the pieces be so soft and with a bit of a halo and shine made the set truly spectacular and I know it will last for a long, long, long time.


----------



## wooly (May 4, 2011)

In the `80's I paid $50.00 a skein for hand dyed ribbon yarn. it was delicious.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

I bought a skein for about $38 for a shawl I found on Knitty. Fortunately the shawl only takes the one skein and the yardage is high. BUT... I am totally intimidated. The shawl is above my comfort level, so for now, I'm finishing other projects and gathering my courage. I'll get to it soon, I just have to "man up" and plunge in. Soon, I swear, soon. Will post pic in the distant future.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Can I say DAMN here? lol ...NO one including ME is worth that much lol..
Ok maybe God...can I use damn and God in same post? lol j/k

Hugs and ya'll be sweet now ..hear?.

Didn't have the heart to say God Bless all lol

Camilla



dianeoney said:


> http://www.paradisefibers.net/Jacques-Cartier-Vicuna-Yarn-p/478444.htm hows this for expensive yarn.....saw it while I was browsing!!!


----------



## Elaine Ohs (Jan 27, 2011)

horsewoofie said:


> It was slow at work today, so I killed time looking at yarn websites. I about fainted when I saw yarn for $65 a skein. Most I've ever paid was $6 on sale and I usually find sale acrylic yarn for between $2 and $4 a skein. (Bought 30 balls of Sugar & Spice cotton yarn for $1 each at Michael's not too long ago.)
> So that made me wonder...just how good is expensive yarn. Is it really worth the money for kid cashmere or possum blend or yak yarn? Or even $20 for wool?


I came across some on the net the other day that was over $100. Boy what happens if you use that yarn and you don't like the sweater when you're through.? Bummer.


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

But Diane, it is 219 yards.........LOL a bargain!!!!!!


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

We went on a cruise to Alaska. I had researched where I might find a yarn shop. Found one and they had Quivut yarn for $80 a skein. Got one for myself and made a very skinny, very soft scarf. It is a lovely moss green color. Use it under my coat to keep my neck warm. Which means I only use it about four times a year in Texas.

knittykitty


----------



## DianeMxx (Feb 11, 2011)

Yikes...that yarn must be way above everyone's budget!


----------



## josiehof (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi,

I just bought a 10 skein bag of 100% silk. It was 50 to 60% off. I don't yet know what I'll use it for, but I couldn't turn it down. I always wanted to do sometime in 100 % silk. It is probably the most expensive yarn, even on sale.

josiehof


----------



## nagalot (Mar 9, 2011)

Perhaps there is more expensive yarn, but what sticks in my mind as the most expensive I've ever seen was at La Lana in Taos, N. M. This shop is yarn heaven and justly so, but it did give me a start to see hand-dyed silk at $20 per ounce.


----------



## sunfishdeb (May 28, 2011)

wow!!!! $299 for wool. Too rich for my blood.


----------



## josiehof (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi,

I also found a site on the internet that was too expensive for my blood. If I was to buy something like that I would be afraid to wear it.

josiehof


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, the most expensive yarn i bought was from "patternworks". years ago, i bought this thick muti-color yarn to knit a sweater coat. all the balls of yarn costed me $150.00 plus shipping. of course the coat did not look good on me. so i just unravelled everything. i never bought anything that expensive again because now my budget is tight. but i do have a nice knitting stash.


----------



## Marlys (Mar 15, 2011)

Good morning

I just paid 21 Dollars for some sock yarn, it has bamboo in it and knits up like a dream. one ball is supposed to be enough for a pair of socks .... My son in law better like it as it is his christmas present !!!!
Marlys


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

I have not bought it yet but I am saving up. I want to get some Qiviut and some American Bison yarns. I want to make something just to say I did.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

dianeoney said:


> http://www.paradisefibers.net/Jacques-Cartier-Vicuna-Yarn-p/478444.htm hows this for expensive yarn.....saw it while I was browsing!!!


Did anyone notice on the paradise fibers site that they have $2.00 shipping? At $300 for a 50 gram skein (guesstimate from yardage) they should hand-deliver!

BTW, the most expensive yarn I can ever remember buying was some mohair/silk for $10.75 a skein. It took 11 skeins for the shawl I made, but it is gorgeous!


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Marlys said:


> Good morning
> 
> I just paid 21 Dollars for some sock yarn, it has bamboo in it and knits up like a dream. one ball is supposed to be enough for a pair of socks .... My son in law better like it as it is his christmas present !!!!
> Marlys


If the ball is 100 grams, yes, that will do one pair. Be careful, though, as you cannot do extra-long legged socks for a man from 100 grams.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

If you have a Tuesday morning store near you, check their yarn. I was surprised when I found out they carry it. I think it's mostly discontinued yarn, but that's OK if it's the fiber, weight and color you want. I spent $50.00 there a week ago and have some really nice chunky 100% wool yarn in lavender, and a few balls of novelty yarns. In checking online for the same or similar yarns, I would have paid twice as much for what I bought. I don't usually go overboard, but I couldn't resist. They also had fat quarters for those who do quilting.


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

I made a sweather for my husband using alpaca yarn that cost $120. about 18 years ago.
It still fits great and looks nice.


----------



## Leya (May 3, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> I think my friend who spins and I will be rethinking our plan for cashmere goats. I wonder where we can buy a couple Vicuna?


A friend of mine raises and shears, spins Alpaca. I forwarded this on to her.

Mushox fibre is only $90.25/unit

This must be one of the ultimate materials for snob goods.
I would require DNA testing first.
Who could tell the difference without someone bragging


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

The most I've paid for yarn was $34 plus shipping for this:
http://www.littleknits.com/proddetail.php?prod=SeasilkIvory
But hey, it's Fleece Artist!

I knit for a designer who spends a boodle on yarns, and I've knit with tiny skeins of handpainted silk that sell for $60-65... but I didn't pay for that myself. It was special Tilli Thomas yarn, handpainted with beads and sequins in it. Cha-ching! It was fun to get to knit with stuff I would never have bought for myself.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

horsewoofie said:


> It was slow at work today, so I killed time looking at yarn websites. I about fainted when I saw yarn for $65 a skein. Most I've ever paid was $6 on sale and I usually find sale acrylic yarn for between $2 and $4 a skein. (Bought 30 balls of Sugar & Spice cotton yarn for $1 each at Michael's not too long ago.)
> So that made me wonder...just how good is expensive yarn. Is it really worth the money for kid cashmere or possum blend or yak yarn? Or even $20 for wool?


I paid $18 a skein for a 100% linen yarn & used 12 skeins. I made a blouse & matching shawl for myself for a very special wedding I was going to. I would never pay that kind of money for anyone other than myself. I try to limit my purchase price of a skein of yarn for anyone else to around $6.


----------



## Gwen in L.A. (May 28, 2011)

I'm only an 'advanced beginner"-self taught. So far I splurged on $29 skein of ribbon yarn that I loved. LYS had a 20% discount. Will wait until my skills are more advanced before investing in the more pricey yearns.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I was lucky.. I went on a cruise that stopped in Argentina and brought $300 worth of yarn.. I went back to florida in a LYS and saw the yarn I just purchased for max $7 a skein for 400 grams they had it for sale at $48 for 100 grams... I think I made a killing.. so yes I believe you get what you pay for, unless you find the manufacturer... But the good stuff feels better, wears longer and lasts forever, and is a pleasure to knit and isn't that why we knit, because it's a pleasure?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I was lucky.. I went on a cruise that stopped in Argentina and brought $300 worth of yarn.. I went back to florida in a LYS and saw the yarn I just purchased for max $7 a skein for 400 grams they had it for sale at $48 for 100 grams... I think I made a killing.. so yes I believe you get what you pay for, unless you find the manufacturer... But the good stuff feels better, wears longer and lasts forever, and is a pleasure to knit and isn't that why we knit, because it's a pleasure?


I love the colors of the piece in your avatar. Is that some of the yarn you purchased? I've never been interested in a cruise to South America before, but you may have changed my mind!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

DorisT said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > I was lucky.. I went on a cruise that stopped in Argentina and brought $300 worth of yarn.. I went back to florida in a LYS and saw the yarn I just purchased for max $7 a skein for 400 grams they had it for sale at $48 for 100 grams... I think I made a killing.. so yes I believe you get what you pay for, unless you find the manufacturer... But the good stuff feels better, wears longer and lasts forever, and is a pleasure to knit and isn't that why we knit, because it's a pleasure?
> ...


Yes it is... and here is a pix of the some of the other yarns I purchased in Argentina.. If you find yourself going, I will be happy to give you the address... 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-10085-2.html#122173 alot of the yarns are baby alpaca some are cotton.. etc...


----------



## BonnieS (May 6, 2011)

I have paid a lot for silks, cashmere and some unique handspun I bought on Etsy. For me, the knitting is a tactile experience and I love the feel of the expensive stuff going through my hands. Of course, as a result, I will never be able to retire...will need to keep on working to pay for my addition.

The first really complex thing I made was a blanket/cape baby gift pattern from Mon Tricot (this was 40 years ago) I didn't know about yarn quality back then. When I wet it to block it, it pilled and looked like junk. All the time I put into was wasted.


----------



## Hummer (May 13, 2011)

past said:


> When I first starting knitting it was mostly out of necessity. I could make a sweater for my daughter or another family member for little of nothing. I made my parents a matching set of argyle sweaters. Mom's was a cardigan and dad's a pullover sleeveless vest. I think I might have had $5 in yarn at the time (we are talking about 30 years ago. I could knit myself a sweater then buy a couple yards of cotton material and make myself a skirt to match the colors and the whole outfit would maybe cost $3. I hadn't knitted for maybe 10 years when I started again. I was shocked at how expensive yarns had gotten. The "cheap yarns" like Red Heart and Caron were no longer cheap other than in their quality. The first sweater I made probably cost me about $95. I fast learned that it was not to save money that I now knit. It's because of the love of knitting. I made my husband a bathrobe using Homespun yarn. The bathrobe cost me about $75. I could have bought one cheaper, but I would not have gotten the satisfaction of seeing him curl up in the warmth of love that went into that creation. I was in Joann Fabrics last week picking up some craft supplies for the campground and decided to look at cotton material and a simple skirt pattern (I don't have a sewing machine and no room in the RV for one if I did) that I could sew by hand to make a skirt to match a sweater I'm dying to make myself. I was shocked at the price of the cotton I used to pay .99 cents for, not to mention the cost of patterns. I think I will still pursue this though. Nothing beats handmade.


You make a good point. Folks used to make things at home to save $$. Now, things are different. One can easily find clothing cheaper than just the cost of yarn, so you have to knit for the pleasure of creating something by hand.
As for many criticizing the person who commented on using cheap yarn, I beg to differ. My mom made some beautiful sweaters for me, which I love, but she used the cheapest yarn she could find. I so appreciate the thought and effort that went into creating the garment. Still, I wish she could have used a wonderful yarn that I'd enjoy wearing today. As it is, I use her sweaters "in a pinch". They do not feel good on and irritate my skin. Really the statement was a compliment, though awkwardly expressed. IMHO, she really meant that her beautiful knitting DESERVED to be done in a wonderfully luxurious yarn so the knitting and fiber were more equally matched.
On the initial topic, as beginner, the most I've paid so far is $8 for 180 yds worsted 100% cotton.


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

likewise What was the $65 gold


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

fiddlerbird555 said:


> I'm one of the people who buys pricy yarn. As slow as I knit (and as little time as I have for it) it's not breaking the bank, and I count it as part of my personal entertainment budget. I've done a relatively large portion of my knitting on $20/skein hand-painted superwash wool. There's also this big alpaca show in town. To date the most expensive was the $60 paco-vicuña skein. Problem is, I'm a afraid to make something not-worthy enough.


I'm sure whatever you knit will be worthy of it and you. Don't put yourself down, I'm sure you will be a very good knitter. :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nuttyknitter said:


> Let's just say my husband doesn't know the Green Sweater only cost $400.


hahahaha. you got guts girl.... :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

BethChaya said:


> Who would EVER pay $300 for one skein of yarn??


Hi Beth are you ok? Can you tell me how much yarn is in a skein? :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Elaine Ohs said:


> horsewoofie said:
> 
> 
> > It was slow at work today, so I killed time looking at yarn websites. I about fainted when I saw yarn for $65 a skein. Most I've ever paid was $6 on sale and I usually find sale acrylic yarn for between $2 and $4 a skein. (Bought 30 balls of Sugar & Spice cotton yarn for $1 each at Michael's not too long ago.)
> ...


 :roll:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Marlys said:


> Good morning
> 
> I just paid 21 Dollars for some sock yarn, it has bamboo in it and knits up like a dream. one ball is supposed to be enough for a pair of socks .... My son in law better like it as it is his christmas present !!!!
> Marlys


I'd want a panda in them for that price....I'm sure he'll love them :thumbup:


----------



## knittingnona (May 11, 2011)

My DH and I recently took a trip of a lifetime to New Zealand. Despite its cost, we are not in the income bracket that can support an expensive yarn habit. But as souvenirs for myself and my daughter and future daughter in law, I paid $20 per skein for a lucious mixture of alpaca, merino and possum fur. I got the girls 2 skeins each and myself four. I intended to knit a sweater for my 4 year old grandson that could be passed down to the other three grandkids. I didn't have enough for that size - had to make a size two that will only be useful to two of the kids. It was the most pleasant knitting I have done - I couldn't seem to screw up the even and lovely stitch definition no matter how sloppy I was. I think I talked so much about how wonderful it was, my husband may be thinking of some of it as a gift. Hope I'm right about that!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

knnittingnona said:


> My DH and I recently took a trip of a lifetime to New Zealand. Despite its cost, we are not in the income bracket that can support an expensive yarn habit. But as souvenirs for myself and my daughter and future daughter in law, I paid $20 per skein for a lucious mixture of alpaca, merino and possum fur. I got the girls 2 skeins each and myself four. I intended to knit a sweater for my 4 year old grandson that could be passed down to the other three grandkids. I didn't have enough for that size - had to make a size two that will only be useful to two of the kids. It was the most pleasant knitting I have done - I couldn't seem to screw up the even and lovely stitch definition no matter how sloppy I was. I think I talked so much about how wonderful it was, my husband may be thinking of some of it as a gift. Hope I'm right about that!


Talk him into taking you back to NZ. Tell him you need the same dye number

:roll:


----------



## maggiemaehall (Mar 27, 2011)

$35/ 50 gm ball of this most beautiful varigated wool! I bought 3 balls for the sweater.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> knnittingnona said:
> 
> 
> > My DH and I recently took a trip of a lifetime to New Zealand. Despite its cost, we are not in the income bracket that can support an expensive yarn habit. But as souvenirs for myself and my daughter and future daughter in law, I paid $20 per skein for a lucious mixture of alpaca, merino and possum fur. I got the girls 2 skeins each and myself four. I intended to knit a sweater for my 4 year old grandson that could be passed down to the other three grandkids. I didn't have enough for that size - had to make a size two that will only be useful to two of the kids. It was the most pleasant knitting I have done - I couldn't seem to screw up the even and lovely stitch definition no matter how sloppy I was. I think I talked so much about how wonderful it was, my husband may be thinking of some of it as a gift. Hope I'm right about that!
> ...


What a wonderful sense of humor you have, Grandma. Wish you were my neighbor!


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

And what proof is there that that yarn actually comes from a Vicuna goat? What do we have to compare it to? Wonder how many orders they get for this yarn.



jbandsma said:


> I think my friend who spins and I will be rethinking our plan for cashmere goats. I wonder where we can buy a couple Vicuna?


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Just 1 oz per skein? This yarn must be really, really fine. Does it say how many yards are in the skein?



DorisT said:


> I didn't buy this yarn - it was a Christmas gift from my daughter. It's qiviut or qiviuk yarn made from Canadian Arctic muskox fur. $90.80 per 1 oz. at Windy Valley Muskox Co. She gave me two skeins for Christmas 2009 and it still sits waiting for me to knit it up.
> 
> Isn't it strange, I buy yarn sometimes for $1.00 per skein and can't wait to make something, but I'm afraid to work with the really expensive stuff.


----------



## wooldeb (Mar 29, 2011)

Well I do have to admit I have paid $A69.00 a skein for yarn this year & bought 4 balls . First two I bought from a US yarn company & the shipping was ridiculous the 2nd two I bought direct from the yarn spinner . She charged the same for the yarn but a fraction of the shipping costs. I really believe some companies make money on the shipping too.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Mrs. Gates if she was into knitting?



BethChaya said:


> Who would EVER pay $300 for one skein of yarn??


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> Just 1 oz per skein? This yarn must be really, really fine. Does it say how many yards are in the skein?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, it IS fine. There are 218 yards. Actually, they're not skeins, but balls. One ball is supposed to be enough to make a scarf according to some of the patterns I've found online.


----------



## wooldeb (Mar 29, 2011)

OMG you must knit it ...so we can see...


----------



## wackycat4 (Jan 28, 2011)

dianeoney,
I CAN'BELIEVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But what I really liked was the $2 shipping sale!
At first, when it said camelids-I thought Oh gross, that's what they use and that's why it's so expensive! You'll have to forgive me I've been outside plantinting most of day and is it HOT!
Unbelievable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Sue (wackycat) :roll:


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

wooldeb said:


> OMG you must knit it ...so we can see...


As soon as I can muster up enough courage! Soon my daughter will start nagging me about it if I don't use it. She believes in expensive gifts, but I think she went overboard with this one.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> BethChaya said:
> 
> 
> > Who would EVER pay $300 for one skein of yarn??
> ...


Someone who has the money???


----------



## Suzie1 (May 11, 2011)

dianeoney said:


> http://www.paradisefibers.net/Jacques-Cartier-Vicuna-Yarn-p/478444.htm hows this for expensive yarn.....saw it while I was browsing!!!


Wooooow!! That is expensive and very interesting. You never know what you will learn here.


----------



## Nancy G (May 9, 2011)

The only time I buy inexpensive yarn is to knit mittens, hats and slipper socks for the grandchildren. They are going to leave the hats and mittens at school anyway. I love to work with "NICE" yarn. If you are going to put the time into it you need to knit with good quality yarn. I love the silk and wool blends. I just finished a lovely short sleeve summer weight sweater (for myself) with a silk blend. I got the sweater and a scarf out of the amount I purchased for about $130.00. Once you have knit with nice yarn you will know the difference. I try to watch for sales. I also like to knit with Wool Ease (not expensive.) I knit sweaters, scarfs, mittens, hats for the grandkids.


----------



## Abuela (Apr 27, 2011)

WOW and I thought the 16.75 hank I bought today was a bit high. It is part soysilk, cotton, wool and Chitin - 100 g. The scarf requires 1 ball and will be 42 stitches wide. The sample in the store was really pretty. It does feel really soft.


----------



## Ldydrifter (Mar 23, 2011)

$28.00 for sock yarn. Only once.


----------



## gimmewords (May 13, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> I think my friend who spins and I will be rethinking our plan for cashmere goats. I wonder where we can buy a couple Vicuna?


Really! I live in an apartment but I want a couple myself! 
:lol:


----------



## knitminnie (Jan 29, 2011)

I think different yarns are for different projects. I have bought some really expensive yarns and then some very plain acrylic yarns. I do have some angora goats = just a few= and I can tell you that it takes a lot of effort to get the fleece from animal to finished yarn. I wouldn't use an expensive yarn for little gr. children, but I would use it for myself or someone that I feel would truly enjoy it and appreciate it. I am a little selfish with my time and talents.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> And what proof is there that that yarn actually comes from a Vicuna goat?


Vicuna fibre comes from a vicuna - a member of the family of the camel - native to the high Andes in South America. (The 'n' is supposed to have a squiggle above it; it sounds like the 'ny' in ca*ny*on. Scroll down on this page to see photos. http://personal.smartt.com/~brianp/fibre.html

Cashmere comes from a goat which originates in the high Himalayas - India/Tibet/China border). Again, scroll down to see photos. http://tieupalittlegoat.blogspot.com/2011/05/cashmere-wool.html

If you research ( = use google), you'll see why the fibre from such critters is so costly compared to any sheep's wool. Labour intensive, low yield, and normally distant from us.


----------



## rozzi80 (Mar 29, 2011)

dianeoney said:


> http://www.paradisefibers.net/Jacques-Cartier-Vicuna-Yarn-p/478444.htm hows this for expensive yarn.....saw it while I was browsing!!!


I wonder if anyone has actually bought it from them?!


----------



## joannsie (May 28, 2011)

I too have used synthetic yarns most of my short knitting life. I bought a sock yarn on sale last year that was mostly wool and just got around to knitting the socks up recently and the yarn was..how to describe.. yummy, smooth, really glided over the needles... yes it was nice. But I don't think that I could bear to knit any thing that would take more than 1 or 2 skeins if it was 20$ or so. There are a lot of pretty lace patterns and hats and scarfs that don't use much yarn.


----------



## chriswalk (Apr 9, 2011)

dianeoney said:


> http://www.paradisefibers.net/Jacques-Cartier-Vicuna-Yarn-p/478444.htm hows this for expensive yarn.....saw it while I was browsing!!!


Ha Ha, $299 for a skein? and the yarn is so darn ugly too! Comes from from a Vicuna Camelid that can only be shorn every three years, well I never knew...


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

I bought a cashmere-silk blend for $38 a hank (122 yds) for a cowl scarf for my daughter. It was well worth the money :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maybe any of left in 30 years time will have no choose! But now?- well if I could afford that much I would do nothing but knit. Others could do cooking, laundry house work for me, and no need to work for pay.


jbandsma said:


> BethChaya said:
> 
> 
> > Who would EVER pay $300 for one skein of yarn??
> ...


----------



## gimmewords (May 13, 2011)

samazon said:


> I bought a cashmere-silk blend for $38 a hank (122 yds) for a cowl scarf for my daughter. It was well worth the money :thumbup:


Yes, I keep thinking if I was shopping for myself or a present for a friend and saw something knitted that was really cute would I buy it if it was acrylic? Would I expect to pay less even though the work or craft of the garment was outstanding? My answer is no, I do not usually buy synthetic garments. And yet I just made a little scarflette for a friend of mine in a gorgeous multi colored yarn that is completely synthetic and feels wonderful against the skin. So go figure. I love this thread by the way. Uh, I mean the skein of talk about this. :lol:


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

gimmewords said:


> samazon said:
> 
> 
> > I bought a cashmere-silk blend for $38 a hank (122 yds) for a cowl scarf for my daughter. It was well worth the money :thumbup:
> ...


If I like an item, the design is more important to me than the material it is made of. For example, I bought two scarves at Walmart for $3.00 each at the end of the winter season two or three years ago. One is black, grey, and white; the other is brown, tan, and white. They were crocheted in a sort of ripple pattern. The yarn used is sort of fluffy like mohair but I know it's acrylic. I have received so many compliments on those scarves; everyone asks if I made them. I'd like to duplicate them for gifts, but I've never seen a pattern and I'm not too good at copying a ready-made item.


----------



## Pallace (Feb 10, 2011)

The beauty of a good yarn is you can unravel it and use it for something else, if it doesn't fit.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

DorisT said:


> I'd like to duplicate them for gifts, but I've never seen a pattern and I'm not too good at copying a ready-made item.


Do you have a scanner or access to one? If so, plop an end of the scarf onto the scanner bed, scan it, save it to your pictures file, and post it here. Someone may be able to decipher it for you!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Pallace said:


> The beauty of a good yarn is you can unravel it and use it for something else, if it doesn't fit.


That works for synthetic yarns, too. And a 'hairy' yarn with lots of 'halo' is not fun to unravel stitch-by-ever-so-slow-stitch! Nubby or novelty yarns are also unravel-able ... with great patience and maybe not a few cuss words.


----------



## buckybear (Jan 21, 2011)

I know this is absolutely ridiculous, and I would NEVER admit this to my DH, but I bought a skein of Qiviut(musk ox)for 145.00 the last time I visited my son in Alaska.Its the softest yarn I've ever used, just is such a pleasure to knit with.I am making a shawl and will forever treasure it!! Am I an idiot or what?


----------



## lettuceshop (May 20, 2011)

The most I have paid for one skein is $12.95. I'm knitting a bag right now from heavy wool fibre yarn. I have blisters on two of my fingers from the scratchy yarn pulling across them. It is beginning to feel like carpet yarn. I think it is better to spend as much as one can afford - it does make a difference in the finished product and the time involved in making it deserves the best!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to duplicate them for gifts, but I've never seen a pattern and I'm not too good at copying a ready-made item.
> ...


Jessica-Jean, I have a scanner that I don't know how to use. Ha! I may be able to take a close-up picture of it, though, when I get over this cold I'm working on.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

buckybear said:


> I know this is absolutely ridiculous, and I would NEVER admit this to my DH, but I bought a skein of Qiviut(musk ox)for 145.00 the last time I visited my son in Alaska.Its the softest yarn I've ever used, just is such a pleasure to knit with.I am making a shawl and will forever treasure it!! Am I an idiot or what?


Wow, that's a lot for qiviut. My daughter, who lives in Alaska, paid about $90 per ball. She bought it in Fairbanks, but Anchorage, being a bigger city, might have been more expensive.


----------



## buckybear (Jan 21, 2011)

It was a 2 oz skein and on sale:-} I have also bought a one oz from Anchorage Ak. for 80.00


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

buckybear said:


> It was a 2 oz skein and on sale:-} I have also bought a one oz from Anchorage Ak. for 80.00


Well, if that's the case, then you got a bargain! Congratulations! Your one oz. was a good price, too.


----------



## lettuceshop (May 20, 2011)

But, I'm wondering what can one make with one oz? Or do you make a $500 shawl?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

lettuceshop said:


> But, I'm wondering what can one make with one oz? Or do you make a $500 shawl?


I've found lots of lacy scarf patterns online that can be made with one oz. of qiviut. There are 218 yards in one oz. and it's very, very fine.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

lettuceshop said:


> The most I have paid for one skein is $12.95. I'm knitting a bag right now from heavy wool fibre yarn. I have blisters on two of my fingers from the scratchy yarn pulling across them. It is beginning to feel like carpet yarn. I think it is better to spend as much as one can afford - it does make a difference in the finished product and the time involved in making it deserves the best!


Hi, I was given some of that scratchy wool yarn and washed it in Pantene shampoo/conditioner while it was still in a hank, then rolled it up when it was dry. It improved the feel of it, but I haven't used it yet; that may be a different story. BTW, noticed you're from Boise. One of my granddaughters lives there and is attending the University.


----------



## lettuceshop (May 20, 2011)

I hope she feels Boise is a great place to live. I certainly do. So far its free of hurricanes, tornadoes, volcanoes, earthquakes, major floods etc. Usually it's quite temporate but right now it is chilly.


----------



## lettuceshop (May 20, 2011)

My goodness, learn something everyday even at my advanced age!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

lettuceshop said:


> I hope she feels Boise is a great place to live. I certainly do. So far its free of hurricanes, tornadoes, volcanoes, earthquakes, major floods etc. Usually it's quite temporate but right now it is chilly.


I haven't heard many comments from her about the city. She's expecting her second child and has had morning sickness so she doesn't write very often. The baby is due in December and I've been making lots of things for her/him. Tell me, are your winters very cold? Would a woolen baby blanket be appropriaste, maybe for the car? I had to laugh when she told her mother that she had knitted a scarf for the baby because it was expected in the winter. Ha! I didn't know babies wore scarves!


----------



## lettuceshop (May 20, 2011)

Doris, Yes, it can get cold here. It rarely snows and when it does it is gone in a day or so as a rule. I have gone thru winters here tho with only a heavy sweater. I would definitely recommend a blanket for a baby :thumbup:


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

lettuceshop said:


> Doris, Yes, it can get cold here. It rarely snows and when it does it is gone in a day or so as a rule. I have gone thru winters here tho with only a heavy sweater. I would definitely recommend a blanket for a baby :thumbup:


Good, I'll plan on making one, then, a heavy one. I already have two lightweight ones made as well as a cocoon, and 3 or 4 little hats. Soon I need to start a box of goodies for her. And I need to include something for her 6-year-old so he doesn't feel left out. I was planning to try that dragon scarf that was posted shortly after I joined KP. Did you see it?


----------



## buckybear (Jan 21, 2011)

What I bought in town was sold by the Eskimo woman, it was worsted and only thing you could get from it was a hat.
What I have now is lace wt and will give a nice shawl. I just treated myself.


----------



## lettuceshop (May 20, 2011)

Yes Doris, so adorable. Aren't grandchildren (and great grandchildren) fun. I am getting so many now that it is impossible to keep up.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

lettuceshop said:


> Yes Doris, so adorable. Aren't grandchildren (and great grandchildren) fun. I am getting so many now that it is impossible to keep up.


Now you don't look old enough to have that many grands and great grands. I'm assuming that your avatar is a picture of you and a daughter? I have 7 grands and only two great grands so far.


----------



## lettuceshop (May 20, 2011)

I am 74 and that is one of my younger granddaughters with me. The picture was taken about 3 weeks ago when we went to "Wicked". She has the cutest little daughter you ever saw (my great grand of course) This summer I will have collected to my posterity 10 great-grandchildren.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

lettuceshop said:


> I am 74 and that is one of my younger granddaughters with me. The picture was taken about 3 weeks ago when we went to "Wicked". She has the cutest little daughter you ever saw (my great grand of course) This summer I will have collected to my posterity 10 great-grandchildren.


You;re way ahead of me with all of your great grands, but not in age. Congratulations on your large family! Ours is spread all over the country so we don't see the babies as often as we'd like.


----------



## ncurles (Apr 18, 2011)

Well,that I am aware of....I spent $47 on one skein of silky rumple hand dyed in Nova Scotia (I bought it last summer in St John) while my husband and I were on a cruise. Don't know what I'll find this year on our cruise to Alaska. I spent quite a bit of money a few weeks ago at MD Sheep and Wool festival, but nothing REALLY stuck out as a lot of money for 1 skein of yarn


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

ncurles said:


> Well,that I am aware of....I spent $47 on one skein of silky rumple hand dyed in Nova Scotia (I bought it last summer in St John) while my husband and I were on a cruise. Don't know what I'll find this year on our cruise to Alaska. I spent quite a bit of money a few weeks ago at MD Sheep and Wool festival, but nothing REALLY stuck out as a lot of money for 1 skein of yarn


What is rumple?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

lettuceshop said:


> I'm knitting a bag right now from heavy wool fibre yarn. I have blisters on two of my fingers from the scratchy yarn pulling across them. It is beginning to feel like carpet yarn. I think it is better to spend as much as one can afford - it does make a difference in the finished product and the time involved in making it deserves the best!


It depends on what use the finished item will be put to. 
I picked up two small, poorly made (made by students?) afghans in a second-hand store. They were made in strips and very easily disassembled. I bought them because _some_ of the yarn was soft and felt very, very nice. _It_ became a lovely shawl.

Then I had to do something with the not-so-soft yarn that had been the rest of the afghans. 
My sister-in-law sorts beans and such on small carpets, sheets, blankets, whatever. So, I crocheted that rough - almost sisal-like - yarn into a very useful, 3' diameter rug for her. She loves it! However, right after I finished it, _all_ the skin on _all ten_ of my fingertips sloughed right off!! It was as though I'd dipped my fingertips into some caustic substance, but - thankfully - no pain. I had washed the afghans before disassembling them, so it must have been the fibers themselves that somehow poisoned my fingertips' skin. Weird. I'm very glad I have no more of that yarn; I used it all in that disc.


----------



## Teliria (May 30, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> BethChaya said:
> 
> 
> > Who would EVER pay $300 for one skein of yarn??
> ...


I will just say, you are a bad influence on me.

I would never have paid a lot of money for yarn, but ever since you had me spin that silk, I find myself willing to spend more money than I should on lovely fibers to spin up 

I find that as much as I like knitting, I like the spinning more. I just need to find more people to spin for


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Teliria said:


> I find that as much as I like knitting, I like the spinning more. I just need to find more people to spin for


I have a question about spinning: If you make a mistake, can it be undone?

I think I like knitting and crocheting so much because errors can be corrected, even if it means ripping out hours of work. I think I dislike sewing - or more correctly the cutting out of the pattern to be sewn - because, once cut, NO error can be corrected.


----------



## Teliria (May 30, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I have a question about spinning: If you make a mistake, can it be undone?
> 
> I think I like knitting and crocheting so much because errors can be corrected, even if it means ripping out hours of work. I think I dislike sewing - or more correctly the cutting out of the pattern to be sewn - because, once cut, NO error can be corrected.


I have to answer that with a qualified yes. It really depends on the error itself. Some examples:

Overspin... sometimes I 'overspin' a section (usually when distracted by fending off the kitten who thinks the spinning wheel is her toy) which means that the yarn is spun too tight which makes it kinky and a bit harsh. That can be corrected once the 'twist' is 'set' by simply letting it unwind a little bit when you are done.

Not spinning it tight enough... correctable by running it back through, but it is not exactly the same texture. Most people say they can not tell the difference, especially once it is knit up (so not a big deal), but I can pick out a skein I 'fixed' (does not happen often).

Bad joins and break... sometimes you just have to knot.

Getting the yarn too thin is fixable to a degree depending on the fiber type and what you want to use it for, but thinning it out if it is too thick is only really 'fixable' if you catch it when it is happening. Unless you want to just cut that portion out, which is an option.

I say that, but when I was re-learning the skill, I took the results of my practice and simply plied it... amazing how many errors on one skein disappear when you ply it with another faulty skein.

For every pound of roving I spin, I always end up with a handful of scrap... pieces that pull off when I am trying to restart, joins that do not take. I just gather them all and recard them... if I am doing for a client, I recard and use them for the client. If it is mine, I usually put in a scrap bag to play around with blends.

As for finished yarn that you want to 'redo'... that is sometimes possible, depending on the fiber. Wool is hard to undo, especially if you set the twist with hot water, but silk is not so bad. It depends on how 'velcro-y' the fibers are.

Hope this helped... if there is something specific you want addressed that I missed, let me know


----------



## gimmewords (May 13, 2011)

Teliria said:


> Hope this helped... if there is something specific you want addressed that I missed, let me know


This is just fascinating!! thank you so much for the info. I cannot imagine I would ever get into it but I do have a drop spindle in my closet! 
:?


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Teliria said:


> I find that as much as I like knitting, I like the spinning more. I just need to find more people to spin for


Don't worry, I'll soon have more for you to do.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow! Thank you Teliria! I've read some posts over the years about spinning, but none was as informative as yours. I can not see my way to investing in fibre and spinning it, but I may get or make a simple drop spindle, just to be able to ply the unplied stuff from a shop that sells spools of industrial knitting yarn. I love it, but think some plying would make it more hand-knitting friendly.

It's _amazing_ what unexpected - and unsearched for - things one can learn on this forum!

Thank you.



Teliria said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > I have a question about spinning: If you make a mistake, can it be undone?
> ...


----------



## granyydragon (May 25, 2011)

Yarn from Musk Ox is $90 US for 25gr I think.


----------



## fiddlerbird555 (Apr 6, 2011)

granyydragon said:


> Yarn from Musk Ox is $90 US for 25gr I think.


I saw some of that at a fiber show, and decided that it was past my price point. I'm not into lace knitting so much, anyway, and that seems to be the only thing you'd use it for (anything larger would REALLY be expensive)


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

granyydragon said:


> Yarn from Musk Ox is $90 US for 25gr I think.


Actually, it's 28.5 grams, but you were close.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

I think the most expensive yarn I have bought is $36 a skein and I am looking for the perfect thing to knit with it. I either have 3 or 4 skeins but it is beautiful


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

DorisT said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > knnittingnona said:
> ...


You can be my neighbour in spirit. !!!! :thumbup:


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

granyydragon said:


> Yarn from Musk Ox is $90 US for 25gr I think.


That's what's also known as quiviut. I just ordered a pound of yak fiber to be spun for me for $46. It's very, very, very close to quiviut without the cost.


----------



## templetb (Mar 10, 2011)

Like knittykitty I bought some qiviut- marino mix yarn in Juneau Alaska while on a cruse. I paid $70 for 25 grams. It was my souvineer from the trip. It took me a while, but I finally found the right pattern. I used it to make Qiviut Neck Muff by Jackie Erickson-Schweitzer. (you can get the pattern on Ravelry or Patternfish). It is beautiful. Unfortunately, I finished after the worst of the cold weather for this winter, but it is ready to go for next winter. It was a really special project.

I think you have to weigh several factors. Acrylic yarn is not necessarily cheaper than natural fibers. www.Colourmart.com is a good source. You can get pure cashmere and cashmere blends, marino and blends, silk and blends. The cones are triple the size of standard balls so if you pay $14.00 for a cone, it is really less than $5.00 for the ball. I bought 2 cones ($28.00) to make a shawl and actually used 1 1/2. So I have a wonderful shawl for around $21.00 in a very good linen-silk blend. It is absoluetly gorgeous. www.elann.com is another place to get very good yarns at afordable prices. You can get really great buys on "expensive" yarns.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > BethChaya said:
> ...


Nope...I'm forever hard up and don't care. :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

buckybear said:


> I know this is absolutely ridiculous, and I would NEVER admit this to my DH, but I bought a skein of Qiviut(musk ox)for 145.00 the last time I visited my son in Alaska.Its the softest yarn I've ever used, just is such a pleasure to knit with.I am making a shawl and will forever treasure it!! Am I an idiot or what?


For what it's worth, I DON'T think your'e an idiot..You spend your money how you want to girl. Live and let live as long as nobody gets hurt, that's my motto. :thumbup:


----------



## gimmewords (May 13, 2011)

templetb said:


> I think you have to weigh several factors. Acrylic yarn is not necessarily cheaper than natural fibers. www.Colourmart.com is a good source. You can get pure cashmere and cashmere blends, marino and blends, silk and blends. The cones are triple the size of standard balls so if you pay $14.00 for a cone, it is really less than $5.00 for the ball. I bought 2 cones ($28.00) to make a shawl and actually used 1 1/2. So I have a wonderful shawl for around $21.00 in a very good linen-silk blend. It is absoluetly gorgeous. www.elann.com is another place to get very good yarns at afordable prices. You can get really great buys on "expensive" yarns.


This is very good info. But would you EVER use acrylic or polyester? Like for kids clothes or blankies or something? Just interested.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

gimmewords said:


> But would you EVER use acrylic or polyester? Like for kids clothes or blankies or something? Just interested.


I used to and there are some acrylics that are nice, but again, in the higher end range. Red Heart, some of the cheaper stuff for toys that are going to need washed frequently, for an animal charity that has guidelines for blankets for cats and dogs in shelters.

For children's things, a superwash wool, silk or blend, cotton and, of course some of the newer fibers that are washable and lovely to work with.


----------



## horsewoofie (Apr 10, 2011)

After reading all your comments, I looked at the expensive yarn online and ALMOST bought raw silk. But instead I bought a new German dressage coat and custom riding boots for me and a show bridle for Logan. Expensive yarn will just have to wait until I can't ride anymore -- in about 10 years when I turn 70!


----------



## templetb (Mar 10, 2011)

Yes. I would use acrylic. It depends on the project. I used Lion Brand to make a hood. It gets really cold here in winter and it is great to wear out to the barn. I have used acrylic for things that need to be wash and wear. I have enough acrylic yarn to make a sweater for myself because I loved the color. I just haven't gotten to that one yet. I have made several gifts for kids from acrylic.


----------



## templetb (Mar 10, 2011)

I am not planning to stop at 70. My Dad came out for a visit and rode my horse at 86. He is 90 now and says he will pass the next time. We belong to a horse group and there are 2 riders who are 80 or more. I want to keep going as long as I can. IT is good exercise as well.


----------



## horsewoofie (Apr 10, 2011)

Templetb -- I love your dad! I have a picture on my wall of an 86 y/o lady who competed in the Century dressage class (horse and rider combined age must be 100). Instead of a dressage whip, she's carrying a cane. My ideal!

Back on topic -- Why is everyone so against acrylic yarn? My hubby is allergic to wool and other critter hair (yep, the horse too) so I don't want it in the house. Granted Red Heart feels like spun plastic grocery bags, but some of the acrylic yarns out there knit up quite nice, plus washable.


----------



## gimmewords (May 13, 2011)

horsewoofie said:


> Why is everyone so against acrylic yarn? My hubby is allergic to wool and other critter hair (yep, the horse too) so I don't want it in the house. Granted Red Heart feels like spun plastic grocery bags, but some of the acrylic yarns out there knit up quite nice, plus washable.


I'm not against acrylic or polyester yarn at all. I just see so much difference in price between the fine silk/wool/bamboo etc. blends (which are gorgeous) and some of the really nice acrylic ones (also lovely) and sometimes I wonder. But I certainly see that it could be the marriage of the project and the yarn that makes the choice more apparent.

When I am just "buying yarn" I tend to be drawn to those expensive ones but when I actually face up to how much it is going to take to make what I want to make then I start ogling those polys!

:lol:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

horsewoofie said:


> After reading all your comments, I looked at the expensive yarn online and ALMOST bought raw silk. But instead I bought a new German dressage coat and custom riding boots for me and a show bridle for Logan. Expensive yarn will just have to wait until I can't ride anymore -- in about 10 years when I turn 70!


hahaha good for you, if we can't do what we want now than when will we be able to ? :thumbup:


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

I think some people become absolute snobs when it comes to acrylic yarns. I can remember meeting a couple who do weaving; when I mentioned that I knitted and crocheted afghans for our wounded soldiers, they asked if I used acrylic. I said "yes." They grunted and groaned and sighed and said they would "never" use acrylic yarns because it was too rough and hurt their hands!! Well, if you're making afghans that wounded soldiers will use on their hospital beds, they need to be washable. And, speaking of scratchiness, I've got some 100% wool in my stash that is rougher than any acrylic I've ever used. And I have some acrylic baby yarns that are as soft as a baby's bottom. As someone said, the material should fit the project, but let's not look down our noses at acrylics. They serve a useful purpose.


----------



## Nicholas81 (Feb 17, 2011)

$160 a skein? Or were you giving us the full price of the yarn used in the set?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

DorisT said:


> I think some people become absolute snobs when it comes to acrylic yarns. I can remember meeting a couple who do weaving; when I mentioned that I knitted and crocheted afghans for our wounded soldiers, they asked if I used acrylic. I said "yes."  They grunted and groaned and sighed and said they would "never" use acrylic yarns because it was too rough and hurt their hands!! Well, if you're making afghans that wounded soldiers will use on their hospital beds, they need to be washable. And, speaking of scratchiness, I've got some 100% wool in my stash that is rougher than any acrylic I've ever used. And I have some acrylic baby yarns that are as soft as a baby's bottom. As someone said, the material should fit the project, but let's not look down our noses at acrylics. They serve a useful purpose.


Some people! they are so rude. It's usually those that haven't got money and like everyone to think they have, Blooming snobs ! can't stand them. You continue your very kind and needed work. ??You have my respoect. :thumbup:


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > I think some people become absolute snobs when it comes to acrylic yarns. I can remember meeting a couple who do weaving; when I mentioned that I knitted and crocheted afghans for our wounded soldiers, they asked if I used acrylic. I said "yes." They grunted and groaned and sighed and said they would "never" use acrylic yarns because it was too rough and hurt their hands!! Well, if you're making afghans that wounded soldiers will use on their hospital beds, they need to be washable. And, speaking of scratchiness, I've got some 100% wool in my stash that is rougher than any acrylic I've ever used. And I have some acrylic baby yarns that are as soft as a baby's bottom. As someone said, the material should fit the project, but let's not look down our noses at acrylics. They serve a useful purpose.
> ...


Thank you, Grandma, I knew I liked you. As I said before, I wish you were my neighbor. Hugs, Doris!


----------



## ICE (May 4, 2011)

DorisT said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


 Hello Ladies, Please be kind! Not every one whom dislikes Acrylic is a snob! Has it not crossed your mind that there could be a very good "reason" for one NOT to like Acrylic? I for one cannot knit with Acrylic as it does irritate my fingers, just the same with 100% wool. After a few rows the yarn rubs my fingers raw. This is NOT pleasant.
Perhaps us "yarn snobs" might not do as much knitting as others do, perhaps of the pricey yarns. 
Ingrid


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i don't mean to butt in, but i like working with acrylic yarn. esp. red heart brand or bernat or lily cotton. it's easy to work with. that lady above is doing a nice work for the soldiers. i feel sorry for them. most of them want to come home already.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

ICE said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


OMGosh Ice. We weren't meaning you, love. We were just talking about snobs in general. I too have a problem with yarn that's 100% acrylic. The backs of my hands go very dry and crack. I'm OK with 85% though. No, my point was that I don't like snobs full stop! No offence meant to you :thumbup:


----------



## ICE (May 4, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi, i don't mean to butt in, but i like working with acrylic yarn. esp. red heart brand or bernat or lily cotton. it's easy to work with. that lady above is doing a nice work for the soldiers. i feel sorry for them. most of them want to come home already.


No offense intended to acrylic knitters and soldiers. We have more than OUR share of veterans as well as active service members in our family. But I do not think it necessary to call us, whom can NOT knit with Acrylic and/or 100% wool, "bloomin' snobs!"


----------



## ICE (May 4, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> ICE said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


Thank you. Duly noted!
Ingrid


----------



## chriswalk (Apr 9, 2011)

I think 100% wool can be a bit course sometimes, the kids don't like the 'scratchiness' of the pure wool garments on their skin, the best for softness and price is probably a blend of wool and acrylic.


----------



## lettuceshop (May 20, 2011)

chriswalk said:


> I think 100% wool can be a bit course sometimes, the kids don't like the 'scratchiness' of the pure wool garments on their skin, the best for softness and price is probably a blend of wool and acrylic.


My hands are almost bleeding right now from knitting with bulky wool yarn. I plan to felt it (another bag!). But if I were knitting a sweater, I would definitely use a softer blend of yarn. I have a lovely alpaca/acrylic yarn I can hardly wait to knit a jacket with.


----------



## lettuceshop (May 20, 2011)

chriswalk said:


> I think 100% wool can be a bit course sometimes, the kids don't like the 'scratchiness' of the pure wool garments on their skin, the best for softness and price is probably a blend of wool and acrylic.


My hands are almost bleeding right now from knitting with bulky wool yarn. I plan to felt it (another bag!). But if I were knitting a sweater, I would definitely use a softer blend of yarn. I have a lovely alpaca/acrylic yarn I can hardly wait to knit a jacket with.


----------



## chriswalk (Apr 9, 2011)

Yes, a bulky 'scratchier' wool yarn is probably perfect for bags/purses etc. I find I have to wear a singlet or spencer under my wool sweaters.


----------



## lettuceshop (May 20, 2011)

chriswalk said:


> Yes, a bulky 'scratchier' wool yarn is probably perfect for bags/purses etc. I find I have to wear a singlet or spencer under my wool sweaters.


Do tell, what is a singlet or spencer?


----------



## josiehof (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi,

I have Eczema in my palms of both hands. It has been getting worse and I wondered if it was coming from my knitting.

josiehof


----------



## dianeoney (Mar 6, 2011)

josiehof, I have the same problem with my palms and was wondering the same thing--none of the creams seem to help!


----------



## josiehof (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi,

I have some perscripion cream. I haven't been using it as much as I should. Ask your doctor about it.

josiehof


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

josiehof said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have Eczema in my palms of both hands. It has been getting worse and I wondered if it was coming from my knitting.
> 
> josiehof


 Our son had eczema as a child and we were told it was an allergy. If that is the case it could be from the yarn. Have you tried using yarn with a different fiber to see if the same thing happens? It would take awhile to become apparent though. Allergies don't go away instantly.


----------



## josiehof (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi,

I always have a couple of jobs at a time. So I don't know which would be causing it.

Excema is only treatable. The cream helps it you use it regularly.

josiehof


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Just because we spend more on a single project doesn't mean we do it all the time. Both of the afghans I have posted on here were made with red heart. It washes really well and lasts a long time. Especially if you have rough teen age grand children LOL


----------



## chriswalk (Apr 9, 2011)

lettuceshop said:


> chriswalk said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, a bulky 'scratchier' wool yarn is probably perfect for bags/purses etc. I find I have to wear a singlet or spencer under my wool sweaters.
> ...


It's an undergarment, worn next to the skin, usually made of a soft woven cotton which is breathable but keeps you warm. People in colder climates wear them under shirts or jumpers, it saves me from having to wear coats and multiple layers on cold days.


----------



## lettuceshop (May 20, 2011)

Like they say, you learn something every day. I have never heard the term singlet or spencer.


----------



## SewingWitch (Apr 12, 2011)

Now that's pricey!! Most I've spent was $80.00 for a hank that was a one of a kind hand spun, directly from the spinner. It is the most gorgeous shades of aqua! I'm hoarding it until I decide exactly how I'm going knit it up.


----------

